# Wird aus einem Mini Abo automatisch ein Jahresabo?



## Ceon026 (17. April 2014)

Hallo,
Ich hatte mir ein 3 Monats Abo bei euch gebucht, womit ich sehr zufreiden war. Das 3 Monats Abo ist nun um und nun wurde mir ein Jahres Abo vom Konto abgebucht, die erste Zeitschrift habe ich schon bekommen. 
Ich wollte mir eh ein Jahres Abo bestellen aber das ist doch nicht normal oder?
Und hab ich nicht das Recht, nochmal eine Primäre für das Jahres Abo  zu bekommen?

mfg


----------



## GxGamer (17. April 2014)

*AW: Jahres Abo, ohne einverständnis*

Wenn man nicht rechtzeitig kündigt wird automatisch verlängert. Glaube ich. Ist bei den meisten Zeitschriften so.
Obs dann auch eine Prämie gibt, weiss ich nicht (falls du das mit "Primäre" meinst).


----------



## eRaTitan (17. April 2014)

*AW: Jahres Abo, ohne einverständnis*

Guckst du 



> Wenn Sie nicht kündigen, erhalten Sie nach den drei Testausgaben weitere PCGH-Ausgaben zum regulären Preis, die Lieferung können Sie übrigens jederzeit stoppen, Sie gehen also kein Risiko ein.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2014)

*AW: Jahres Abo, ohne einverständnis*

AGBs und Co werden scheinbar nicht gelesen?


----------



## Ceon026 (17. April 2014)

*AW: Jahres Abo, ohne einverständnis*

ja hm nicht gelesen ^^ danke


----------



## Rizoma (17. April 2014)

*AW: Jahres Abo, ohne einverständnis*

Genau aus dem Grund werde ich mir nie etwas abonnieren was sich automatisch weiter verlängert  einmal die Frist verpaßt  ist man am Ar....  Und auch wenn diese Methode gerade bei Zeitschriften Abos gang und gäbe und auch Rechtlich ok ist, empfinde ich diese als Bauernfängerei man Rechnet einfach damit das derjenige die AGB´s nicht liest, nur kurz überfliegt und dabei diesen Passus übersieht oder einfach zum späteren Zeitpunkt vergißt rechtzeitig zu kündigen.


----------



## turbosnake (17. April 2014)

*AW: Jahres Abo, ohne einverständnis*

Schick einfach nach dem ersten Heft die Kündigung raus.
Keine Ahnung was daran so schwer sein soll den Termin zu treffen, wenn das Heft da ist einfach das Datum anpassen und das Teil abschicken, dabei nicht vergessen eine schriftliche Bestätigung zu verlangen.

Klingt eher nach Unfähigkeit irgendwelche Firsten einzuhalten, also schlechter Planung.

@Ceon026


> Die Lieferung können Sie übrigens jederzeit stoppen, Sie gehen also kein Risiko ein.


----------



## Rizoma (17. April 2014)

*AW: Jahres Abo, ohne einverständnis*

Turbo tja viele werden die AGB´s eben nicht lesen und am ende nen Abo haben was sie nicht wollten nur zu diesen Zweck gibt es den Passus in den AGB´s


----------



## turbosnake (17. April 2014)

*AW: Jahres Abo, ohne einverständnis*

Selbst Schuld.


----------



## Rizoma (17. April 2014)

*AW: Jahres Abo, ohne einverständnis*

klar selbst schuld wie so bei vielen im Leben aber moralisch ist es eben nicht ganz sauber wer das Abo verlängern will kann es ja machen aber auf Fehler des Kunden zu spekulieren ist nicht ok.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. April 2014)

*AW: Jahres Abo, ohne einverständnis*

Niemand sollte ein Abo abschließen, wenn er sich die Bedingungen dafür nicht ansieht. Ob nun Bahncard, Fitness-Studio, Strom- oder DSL-Vertrag.

Dass wir "auf Fehler des Kunden spekulieren", ist ja eine feine Unterstellung. Tsts. Anyway, warum bieten wir wohl "jederzeit kündbar" an? Ich denke doch, das ist ein guter Kompromiss. Wenn man es denn verpennt hat, kündigt man halt eine Ausgabe später.

Dass man für die Verlängerung eines Miniabos, wo es ja schon eine Prämie gibt, noch eine Prämie will, halte ich jetzt für ein bisschen viel verlangt - persönlich.


----------



## C0d3ma5t3r (18. April 2014)

*AW: Jahres Abo, ohne einverständnis*

Und ausserdem spricht ja nichts gegen das Abo, die 5 Euro hat man auch noch im Monat übrig (=


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. April 2014)

*AW: Jahres Abo, ohne einverständnis*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Dass man für die Verlängerung eines Miniabos, wo es ja schon eine Prämie gibt, noch eine Prämie will, halte ich jetzt für ein bisschen viel verlangt - persönlich.



Er kommt aus Lappland, genauer gesagt aus der Region Gier


----------



## KrHome (18. April 2014)

*AW: Jahres Abo, ohne einverständnis*



Ceon026 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir ein 3 Monats Abo bei euch gebucht, womit ich sehr zufreiden war. Das 3 Monats Abo ist nun um und nun wurde mir ein Jahres Abo vom Konto abgebucht, die erste Zeitschrift habe ich schon bekommen.
> Ich wollte mir eh ein Jahres Abo bestellen aber *das ist doch nicht normal oder?*


Mir ist kein Beispiel bekannt wo es anders gehandhabt wird. Dich in ein Langzeitabo zu kriegen ist doch der Sinn von solchen Lockangeboten. Das ist alltägliche Marketingpraxis. Da kann man PCGH auch keinen Vorwurf machen.

Google mal Psychologische Preisgestaltung!


----------



## Rizoma (18. April 2014)

*AW: Jahres Abo, ohne einverständnis*

Übrigens gibt es ein Gerichtsurteil dazu ein Hinweis auf die Automatische Aboverlängerung in den AGB´s ist nicht ausreichend! Und kann für den Betreffenden Dienstleister böse ins Auge gehen 

Automatische Abo-Verlängerung: Unzulässig ohne deutlichen Hinweis - Online - PC-WELT

@ Thilo selbst wenn ihr Jederzeit kündbar anbietet seit ihr zwar kulanter als andere ändert aber nix daran das ihr 5€ mehr Umsatz gemacht habt als derjenige der das Abo abgeschlossen hat ursprünglich wollte. Und nein es ist keine Unterstellung wenn es denn nicht so wäre würde diese Klausel einfach nicht in den AGB´s stehen . Und Komme mir jetzt bitte nicht mit der Erklärung das es Service ist für denjenigen der sein Abo verlängern will das er einfach nix machen braucht .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. April 2014)

*AW: Jahres Abo, ohne einverständnis*

Aber sogar der einbeinige Blinde kann ja den Passus finden und man macht sich für gewöhnlich im Vorfeld schlau über sein vorhaben


----------



## Verminaard (18. April 2014)

*AW: Jahres Abo, ohne einverständnis*

Hat das auch was mit Pflichten des Kaeufer/Konsumenten zu tun?

Ich erinner mich gerade nur an einen anderen Thread xD


----------



## Rizoma (18. April 2014)

*AW: Jahres Abo, ohne einverständnis*

Wir wissen alle das in der heutigen zeit die AGB´s meistens so vollgestopft sind mit Juristendeutsch das der Endverbraucher nach 2 absätzen nix verstehen diese einfach durchwinkt und darauf hofft das der Dienstleister einen nix böses will. Und genau aus diesen Grund sind diese ja auch konstruiert das wissen die Dienstleister. Ja es ist fahrlässig aber es würde ja auch anders gehen. ZB. könnte der Dienstleister auf den Aboantrag nen Kästchen ankreuzen lassen mit "erinnere mich ein Monat vor Abo ende das mein Abo ausläuft" und das Abo wenn nix geschieht einfach beenden aber halt damit verdient man ja nix  .


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. April 2014)

*AW: Jahres Abo, ohne einverständnis*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Übrigens gibt es ein Gerichtsurteil dazu ein Hinweis auf die Automatische Aboverlängerung in den AGB´s ist nicht ausreichend! Und kann für den Betreffenden Dienstleister böse ins Auge gehen
> 
> Automatische Abo-Verlängerung: Unzulässig ohne deutlichen Hinweis - Online - PC-WELT
> 
> @ Thilo selbst wenn ihr Jederzeit kündbar anbietet seit ihr zwar kulanter als andere ändert aber nix daran das ihr 5€ mehr Umsatz gemacht habt als derjenige der das Abo abgeschlossen hat ursprünglich wollte. Und nein es ist keine Unterstellung wenn es denn nicht so wäre würde diese Klausel einfach nicht in den AGB´s stehen . Und Komme mir jetzt bitte nicht mit der Erklärung das es Service ist für denjenigen der sein Abo verlängern will das er einfach nix machen braucht .


 
Helau,

In dem Gerichtsurteil von 2007 geht es wohl eher um dubiose Gewinnspiele 

Anyway, ich bin mir sicher, dass wir absolut rechtskonform handeln, zumal unser Dienstleister nicht der kleinste in Deutschland ist und vermutlich schon weiß, was er da tut. Wie gesagt, jeder sollte sich einen Vertrag, der er unterzeichnet, auch vorher durchlesen. Die Arbeit können wir Niemandem abnehmen.

In unserem Webshop steht beispielsweise ausdrücklich: "Gefällt mir das gewünschte Heft wider Erwarten nicht, so gebe ich dem  Verlag innerhalb von 8 Tagen nach erhalt der zweiten Ausgabe kurz  schriftlich Bescheid. Postkarte oder E-Mail genügt."

Trotzdem natürlich schade, wenn Dich das Ganze unvorbereitet getroffen hat. Das ist nicht unsere Absicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. April 2014)

*AW: Jahres Abo, ohne einverständnis*

Ich war hier nach wenigen Sekunden fertig mit dem lesen. Du bist nicht zufällig auf der Seite von einem I Net Anbieter?


----------



## GoldenMic (18. April 2014)

*AW: Jahres Abo, ohne einverständnis*

Sorry Rizoma, aber das ist totaler Unsinn.
AGBS überfüllt?
Das ein PCGH, dass nicht rechtzeitig gekündigt wird, automatisch weiterläuft steht mehrmals sehr offen da. Und das nicht in irgendwelchen monströsen Texten, sondern in Zwei- oder Dreizeilern.

Beispiel:
https://www.abo-direkt.de/Jahresabo...tis-lesen/563/?id=718&ref=656725-000000212102



> **Das Abo läuft zunächst über 12 Monate. Wenn ich bis spätestens 4 Wochen vor Ablauf des Jahresabos nichts von mir hören lasse, verlängert sich das Abo automatisch zum Einzelpreis von € 5,00 und ist jederzeit kündbar.



Wenn das für dich versteckt ist, dann siehst du scheinbar auch keine Preisschilder. Denn beides ist genauso offensichtlich.

Oder wenn wir direkt über die Computec Site gehen:
PC GAMES HARDWARE Magazin Miniabo + Lepa Lüfter LPCP12N-BL - Miniabo - Abo PC GAMES Hardware Magazin - PC Games Hardware Abos zur Auswahl



> Ja, ich möchte das PC GAMES HARDWARE Magazin (ohne Datenträger) Miniabo für 7,90 Euro.
> Das Miniabo beinhaltet 3 Ausgaben plus Extra.
> Ausland 7,90 Euro für 3 Ausgaben plus Extra, Österreich 7,90 Euro für 3 Ausgaben plus Extra.
> Der neue Abonnent war in den letzen 12 Monaten nicht Abonnent von PC GAMES HARDWARE. Dieses Angebot gilt nur innerhalb Europas. Prämienlieferung nur innerhalb Europa möglich!
> ...



Dazu kommt ja noch, das du auch noch 1 oder 2 E-Mails bekommst, in denen sowas - oder etwas ähnliches drinsteht:


> Sollten Sie PC Games Hardware DVD nicht weiterlesen wollen, können Sie Ihr Abo nach Ablauf des ersten Jahres jederzeit kündigen. Ihr Geld erhalten Sie für im Voraus bezahlte Hefte selbstverständlich zurück.




Sorry aber wer das dann immer noch nicht rafft sollte überlegen ob er überhaupt jemals nen Vertrag abschließen sollte.
Denn bei dem geht die Aufmerksamkeitspanne scheinbar nur von 12 bis Mittag.


----------



## Rizoma (18. April 2014)

Thilo keine Angst mich hat es nicht unvorbereitet getroffen ich lese die AGB mir fast immer durch und sobald der Text mit einer automatischen Verlängerung kommt ist das jeweilige Produkt auf diesen Weg zu beziehen für mich gestorben. Und ich könnte wetten das es vielen anderen genau so geht. Den dies automatische Verlängerung hinterlässt immer einen Faden Beigeschmack.



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Helau,
> 
> In dem Gerichtsurteil von 2007 geht es wohl eher um dubiose Gewinnspiele
> 
> ...



Nein es betrifft allgemein Probeabos nicht Gewinnspiele das hat der Autor vom Verlinkten Text rein interpretiert
http://medien-internet-und-recht.de/volltext.php?mir_dok_id=1250

Ich habe auch nie behauptet das ihr Rechtlich falsch handelt 


Rizoma schrieb:


> ... Und auch wenn diese Methode gerade bei  Zeitschriften Abos gang und gäbe und *auch Rechtlich ok* ist, ...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. April 2014)

*AW: Jahres Abo, ohne einverständnis*

@Threadstarter: Anyway, der Thread sollte jedenfalls umbenannt werden, denn "ohne Einverständnis" ist schlichtweg falsch und hinterlässt bei Leuten, die nur flüchtig über die Themen lesen, einen falschen Eindruck.

Gelten lasse würde ich "Verlängerung des Miniabos ohne explizites Rückfragen?".


----------



## Ceon026 (19. April 2014)

*AW: Jahres Abo, ohne einverständnis*

Ich kann den Thread nicht umbenennen.
Der Tread kann auch gelöscht werden


----------



## Pokerclock (19. April 2014)

*AW: Jahres Abo, ohne einverständnis*

Umbenennen:

Startbeitrag > bearbeiten > erweitert > Titel ändern > Änderungen speichern

Löschen kann die Moderation übernehmen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. April 2014)

*AW: Jahres Abo, ohne einverständnis*

Dann pass den Titel an, lass es schließen und schmeiß den Schlüssel weg. Könntest es ja zb umtaufen in : Wird aus einem Mini Abo automatisch ein Jahresabo bei Fristverstreichung "


----------



## Freakless08 (20. April 2014)

Die heutige Jugend scheint immer mehr zu verblöden, wenn sie Verträge abschließt und nichtmal die AGBs liest. Beim Abo von Zeitschriften ist es wohl das kleinste Problem. Wie sieht es aber später mit Miet-, Arbeits-, Bankgeschäftsvertrage etc. aus? Auch die AGBs von Steam, Facebook,  ihrem * Windows Betriebssystem und co. werden ungelesen akzeptiert* . Wo soll das noch enden?

Alles YOLO und keine Eigenverantwortung übernehmen wollen. Schließlich sind die anderen Schuld wenn man selbst die Verträge nicht durchliest und trotzdem unterschreibt/akzeptiert.


----------



## Gripschi (20. April 2014)

Augen auf beim Eierkauf.


----------



## Verminaard (20. April 2014)

Ich verstehe gerade eine Kleinigkeit nicht.
Hier wird es als selbstverstaendlich erachtet, das man AGB's zu lesen und verstehen hat, bevor man irgendwas kauft.
Eigentlich die ganz normale Vorgehensweise.

Wieso wurde dann so ein Fass aufgemacht, bei der eBay Auktion, wo nur ein Karton anstatt einer Grafikkarte verkauft wurde?

Irgendwie wird mit zweierlei Maß gemessen.
In beiden Faellen haette ein aufmerksames Lesen eine ungewuenschte Situation vermieden.
Nur die Wertung der User ist total unterschiedlich, seltsam


----------



## Rizoma (20. April 2014)

Wer mißt mit zweierlei maß? Und das die AGB´s alleine nicht ausreichen wurde ja schon belegt (da der Verlag aber nicht nur in den AGB´s auf die Verlängerung hinweist machen sie alles richtig). Das einzige was der Verlag sich vorwerfen lassen muß ist warum sie auch wenn sie legal sind zu solchen mitteln greifen es würde auch anders und Kundenfreundlicher gehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. April 2014)

> Wieso wurde dann so ein Fass aufgemacht, bei der eBay Auktion, wo nur ein Karton anstatt einer Grafikkarte verkauft wurde?
> 
> Irgendwie wird mit zweierlei Maß gemessen.
> In beiden Faellen haette ein aufmerksames Lesen eine ungewuenschte Situation vermieden.
> Nur die Wertung der User ist total unterschiedlich, seltsam


 Es ist eben weder das gleiche noch das selbe


----------

